# Rack design for 2 125 gallons



## siegfthom (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm looking to build a simple rack for 2 125 gallons - 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 23 3/8

I'm not a builder and hardly can fix a toilet... but eventually I want to swap out some smaller tanks in my fish room to a couple 125's so I can keep bigger fish.

Any suggestions or links to simple 2x4 designs and cut lengths, schematics, etc. would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Would not be that difficult to do depending on how aesthetically pleasing you want it..

1) Are you running a sump type filtration system, wet/dry etc.?

2) If not & aren't too concerned with how it appears, you could just build a stand for the 125 to sit on top with a floor in the bottom for the other. Just leave the front for the bottom tank open. You would need to put strong supports on the left & right side & across the back at the bottom of the stand..


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds like some serious weight..


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

For sure... I would strongly recommend to only doing this on a ground floor & preferably a concrete slab..


----------



## siegfthom (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, this my fishroom is in my basement on a concrete slab... so weight shouldn't be an issue. I just want to maximize my space a bit.

As far as filtration. No overflows.. Separate filtration for each tank.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

cool. what I described would work then...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

No design plans, but here are some pics of what I did. I built mine with room for a sump, so you can just modify so the first tank is lower, if you like.





































As far as specific steps:

--Frame your shelves first with short pieces in between a single 2x4 front and back. For a 18.5" wide tank, go for 19" total width shelf. So taking 6" off for the doubled 2x4's (see below), cut the short pieces 13". I'd go with 73" to accomodate the length. You need to account for the vertical suppports you'll add later so add another 3". Cut the long pieces 76". So, for each shelf you'll need 4 @ 76" and 7 @ 13".

--Add the other 76" 2x4 to the front and back, effectively doubling them. I stood on the boards while they were flat on the floor to get them flush. Then squat down and drive the screw. Work your way down the board. I used decking screws for the whole project and drove them with a drill. If built properly, they're fine, as they're not supporting any weight.










Here are the shelves put togher and ready to be attached to the posts.

--Attach the lower shelf to the posts (single 2x4) using clamps to hold things in place. You may need a helper for this. Make sure to put this together where the tanks will ultimately sit and get things as level as possible. It takes some patience and is not as easy as it sounds.

--Attach the upper shelf same as first. In some cases I had to simulate the load by placing weights on the lower shelf to ensure all posts were sitting on the floor. Sometimes the twist in the shelves can cause one post to pull up after attaching the lower shelf. Make sure the posts are all down on the floor before leveling and attaching the upper shelf.

--Add the vertical support pieces underneath all shelves. Cut them so they're tight and need to be tapped in with a hammer. These are what will support the tank weights.

--Anchor it to the wall. Again, *anchor it to the wall!*

The biggest challenge was trying to make a flush and square and level rack out of less than straight 2x4's. Use the straightest pieces for the long shelf pieces.

Let me know if any of that's not clear.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a great build to me. Some items I might point out. The 2X4 doubled is great for getting real strength where needed without using 2X6 which would take away part of your vertical space. Any complaints about the deck screws breaking is totally out as the shelves are resting on the inner 2X and weight is tranferred directly to the floor so the screws only have to hold the lumber from backing off, which is what screws do best.

Only thing I might do different is holding them together while building. I have to have clamps to pull them straight . I can't step on them and drill while I'm upside down!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> The 2X4 doubled is great for getting real strength where needed without using 2X6 which would take away part of your vertical space.


That's exactly why I did that. Every vertical inch counted.



> Only thing I might do different is holding them together while building. I have to have clamps to pull them straight . I can't step on them and drill while I'm upside down!!!


 :-? I'm not understanding why you'd be upside down. Maybe something in my steps isn't clear?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If I'm sitting on it and try to get the bifocals down far enough to see, I'm not quite upside down but pretty close. :-?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a sweet setup you got there prov356..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

PfunMo said:


> If I'm sitting on it and try to get the bifocals down far enough to see, I'm not quite upside down but pretty close. :-?


Understand, I go through the same thing with the bifocals. I managed to get the shelves put together by myself, but it was not easy. I have to be careful not to leave my glasses down and my eyes exposed to the work. It's not easy getting older.



> That is a sweet setup you got there prov356..


Thanks. It doesn't come easy for me, but if I work at it, I can do ok.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've shown this before, but for those who are new and haven't seen it, here's the finished room.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am showing this to my wife so she will get off my case about my ONE (for now) fish tank... :thumb:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Prov.

/jealousy

One day, when i win the lottery, i will have a fishroom, and a reptile room, and a tarantulas room....


----------



## siegfthom (Apr 5, 2009)

Great posts everyone. Thanks Prov356 (My favorite verses)!!

Tom


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

*prov356*
Wow! I have just committed that to memory so that regardless of how many years it takes me, I will remember and mimic your set up.


----------

